# Owl Houses



## swampswede (Jun 6, 2010)

As cabin fever kicks in to overdrive, I have been scouring PInterest among other sites for ideas and insight on placing an owl house (or two) in my yard as we head in to spring. I live in what I consider decent habitat for barred owls in particular. Has any of you had experiences with owl houses that you could share ? Thanks


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

Our experience with owls here involves screech owls using my wood duck nest boxes during the winter. Really inconsistant use; some days in one and some days the other. (two boxes are visible from the house) Other days no owls around....for week or so.

Use standard wood duck box plans. Not sure about use by other species of owls. Barred would require a whopper of a box.


----------



## CaseBones (Jan 28, 2010)

Funny, I was looking up plans for a cardinal box today, and came across this site. There is some good info and a nice free Ebook in pdf format with dimensions and plans for multiple types of boxes. It lists box sizes and mounting height. Personally, I quickly forgot about the cardinal and began wondering how to attract kestrels- there's a box plan for them too.

http://www.thebirdersreport.com/resources/nest-box-birdhouse-plans


----------



## swampswede (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks to both of you for your advice !


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

CaseBones said:


> Funny, I was looking up plans for a cardinal box today, and came across this site. There is some good info and a nice free Ebook in pdf format with dimensions and plans for multiple types of boxes. It lists box sizes and mounting height. Personally, I quickly forgot about the cardinal and began wondering how to attract kestrels- there's a box plan for them too.
> 
> http://www.thebirdersreport.com/resources/nest-box-birdhouse-plans


We had kestrels in the boxes years ago. Our property has become a bit too brushy for their tastes. Also, they seemed to like the box higher up the tree. The ducks and owls will use it when mounted low enough to access with a small step ladder. That makes it a lot easier to maintain.

Mount on a pole with a predator guard to keep ***** and squirrels out. Starlings require the pellet gun treatment.


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

eucman said:


> Our experience with owls here involves screech owls using my wood duck nest boxes during the winter. Really inconsistant use; some days in one and some days the other. (two boxes are visible from the house) Other days no owls around....for week or so.
> 
> Use standard wood duck box plans. Not sure about use by other species of owls. Barred would require a whopper of a box.


Thanks Eucman for the insight.
We have a couple resident ESO's that are currently nesting in a neighbors wood stove pipe on the side of his garage.
He's planning on tearing that garage down when the weather starts to turn and this thread reminded me of some possible alternatives to keeping the owls in the neighborhood.


----------

